# New Craft Holster fof my DW Vigil



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

My friend Al @Craft Holsters was kind enough to send me a sample of their Panther open top holster for my 4.25" Vigil. Very nice quality and quite comfortable.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Cool. I have had a few Craft holsters before. They make good holsters.

Now, I've had mixed luck with them on 1 issue, however. Depending on the gun it is made for - some tilt the gun in towards the body, and some make it stick out too far (which prints too badly).

Hopefully yours doesn't have that issue


----------

